# Headed to Lake Martin



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Hopefully all the fish are not off beds yet. I have a dumb ? do spotted bass bed in shallow water like large mouth bass?????? I just have never heard of some one catching spotted bass off beds.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

they like rocky ledges a little better


----------



## kks (Aug 22, 2008)

yes they do bed in shallow water, but normally they bed a little deeper than largemouth, but you can catch them off bed and usually they are easier to catch than largemouth


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

If you can find a 4-6ft flat immediately adjacent to a deeper ledge, they will prolly be there. If not, the largemouths will still be on bed up there. According to the Elite Series tournament guys, they expect to be catching them on beds at Lake Pickwick this week, which is right down the road from where you will be at.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys!!! Here is acouple we caught last fall....


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Caught on super fluke JR. in the main lake chasing shad on a rock shelf that came up 5' from 25'


----------

